# Buying a GTO (Stock vs. Bolt-Ons)



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

I found one I'm interested in but the catch is the guy has it modified (headers, 3.91 gears, and exhaust, tune). Should I be wary of this vs. say a stock one? It's got under 10,000 miles on it and it's a 6 spd. He says it dyno'ed around 375rwhp. 

I mean I'm looking for a reliable A-->B car the GTO is going to be my daily driver but ya know it's tough finding a stock one. I mean they're out there but at the same token I know the headers really wake up the LS2 so I wouldn't mind that either. 

So which do I go with? Basically I'm trying to get at is with a modified GTO (albeit lightly) am I looking at a problem vehicle then? I'm graduating medical school and starting residency I won't have time to either (A) pump money trying to fix a car or (B) waste time tinkering with stuff here and there.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the MODs are something you'd do anyway, then why not. With under 10,000 miles either it wasn't beat too long, or it was beat real bad for a short period of time. 
Don't know what the gear change would do for it's gas millage as a DD though.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone know what the stock gear is in one of those? I might be wary of the gear ratio change. Check to see if he got it done somewere or did it himself. Would be a shame if he did it himself, and knows he messed up so he's trying to sell.


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

it's 3.91's now and stock are 3.42 or 3.46 I believe. I was reading around that somehow the 3.91's yielded similar if not better fuel economy (dunno why but it did).

I'm worried mostly about reliability (oh and how would mr. stock clutch be?). I'm not tracking the car so no crazy stupid launching.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think a lower gear ratio (higher # ) would be easer on a clutch. :cheers


...as long as you don't increase the tire size/traction factor.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NosferatU said:


> I found one I'm interested in but the catch is the guy has it modified (headers, 3.91 gears, and exhaust, tune). Should I be wary of this vs. say a stock one? It's got under 10,000 miles on it and it's a 6 spd. He says it dyno'ed around 375rwhp.
> 
> I mean I'm looking for a reliable A-->B car the GTO is going to be my daily driver but ya know it's tough finding a stock one. I mean they're out there but at the same token I know the headers really wake up the LS2 so I wouldn't mind that either.
> 
> So which do I go with? Basically I'm trying to get at is with a modified GTO (albeit lightly) am I looking at a problem vehicle then? I'm graduating medical school and starting residency I won't have time to either (A) pump money trying to fix a car or (B) waste time tinkering with stuff here and there.


I guess there are Pros and Cons when it comes to purchasing a modded car.
How well [ if at all ] do you know this person. A low mileage could mean this thing was beat to death every single day but it could also mean it was well cared for. BUYER BEWARE !!!!!!!!!

On the Pro side. If you were going to mod your car after purchase, this one will save you a bunch of change because several of the items have already been done.

On the Con side. Most people [ not all ] mod their car for a reason and a lot of these modded cars have not been treated with a whole lot of respect.

If I was looking for a GTO. I would try to find a low mileage STOCK car 1st or one that might just have a few basic bolt ons 2nd.

take your time looking, 

you might not like a 3.91 geared car for a D/D. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Whatever you do to mod the car, make sure you keep the original parts to bolt back on. Guy's that extend their mods to internal engine changes run the risk of having diffuculty selling their rods down the road. 
This is why you are questioning the purchase of a modded car. 

Most people here mod their cars so I am in a minority here but ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I would steer clear from a seriously modded car and gearing changes can be scary.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Generally, I'd go with a stock car if I'm buying used. 
My GTO for example only had kan LSS shifter installed, which I was completely okay with since I read about how terrible the stock shifter is, so that problem was already solved for me. If you really understand cars, just take your time looking under the hood, under the car.... check behind the tires, and ask questions. Remember this is not like buying candy, your spending close to 20k I'm guessing, so don't rush a thing, or "settle for second best". 
Goodluck with everything.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would have to agree its better off you find one still stock.


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

yea I'm leaning more towards a stocker now!

Found an 05 (I really wanted an 06 but really isn't it that much different).

At a dealership, 3301 miles, $18,988, blue, 6spd. I just hope it sticks around another week so I can consider it. Watcha think? Leather to me looks just a little weird.

How about this one?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you'd have a hard time finding one with lower miles or a lower price. I'd go look at it, if it's as nice as it sounds and not all scratched up, that looks like a winner!


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

That looks like a good deal, but you're right the leather (in the rear especially) looks very worn-in for a car with only 3,000 miles. You should atleast go check it out though.

EDIT: Oh and as always don't forget to get the whole Carfax/GM car history report shebang.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

The Dealer has the car listed with only 3,301 miles. It is not even broken in yet. Looks like a nice clean unmolested car. It might not be around for another week. Go take it for a ride as soon as you can


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

can't buy until Feb 9th (confirming job location + gotta sell the stupid SRT-4 still)...ugh

...I can only hope no one sees it there as it's at an Acura dealership...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

NosferatU said:


> yea I'm leaning more towards a stocker now!
> 
> Found an 05 (I really wanted an 06 but really isn't it that much different).
> 
> ...


That is an extremely good deal. That car won't last long, you can bet on that. Atleast call and ask if they can hold it for you to come see it. The leather in the rear seats seems to be really loose, maybe they had a child seat placed there the wrong way for years... and that's the damage it left behind.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I think the car is gone already-I hope you got it!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NosferatU said:


> can't buy until Feb 9th (confirming job location + gotta sell the stupid SRT-4 still)...ugh
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about your area, but around where I live the GTOs don't last very long on Dealer lots. You might have to drive a few hours from your home to find the car you want, but it will be worth it


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

LOWET said:


> NosferatU said:
> 
> 
> > can't buy until Feb 9th (confirming job location + gotta sell the stupid SRT-4 still)...ugh
> ...


yea I think you're right. Being in SE Florida my limit is Gainesville...and yea I think the car is gone already it was removed from autotrader (still on cars.com tho).


----------



## Homer_J (Jan 31, 2009)

NosferatU said:


> yea I'm leaning more towards a stocker now!
> 
> Found an 05 (I really wanted an 06 but really isn't it that much different).
> 
> ...


Hi all,

Haha already tried to go see this one, called several days ago and they said they had just sold it. A sad day... Might have another one lined up soon I hope


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Homer_J said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haha already tried to go see this one, called several days ago and they said they had just sold it. A sad day... Might have another one lined up soon I hope


I know of a few people who drove several hours to find the car they wanted. You might have to do the same thing


----------



## Homer_J (Jan 31, 2009)

LOWET said:


> I know of a few people who drove several hours to find the car they wanted. You might have to do the same thing


Oh I know, I have no problem with that. Just got one today finally... 06, Impulse Blue, M6
gonna be driving 1,100 miles to get it! Totally worth it:cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

_GOOD LUCK IN GETTING YOUR GTO. I AM SURE THE DISTANCE WILL BE WORTH IT.:cheers_


----------

